# Kink in the lineset



## wyciwug (Jun 16, 2011)

We discovered this at homeowner's refrigerant lineset of a Rheem 3.0ton a/c 10AJB36A01. However, is this a significant kink that can cause the compressor went bad after 5 years? The system is 5 years and more than 6 months old.


----------



## cascadehvac (Apr 27, 2011)

if that is on a straight part of the line set it shouldnt cause any problems. if it is on a 90 it could cause oils to build up which could cause a problem.
doesnt look too bad of a kink


----------

